# The Unofficial iPad Accessories Thread - cases, stands, etc - post pics! :)



## BookishMom

Hi everyone,

Please post your pics and reviews of any iPad accessories you've had experience with. I'd like to see pics of stands, if possible, and of cases as they're available... and anything else you find especially helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eeyore

Just received this beautiful handmade padded case that eliteelishi made for my Apple Bluetooth keyboard that I will be using for the iPad. I needed something that would protect the keyboard when it went into my Timbuk2 messenger bag. She did a beautiful job and was shipped very quickly. You can find her goodies in the Buy/Sell Section of the KindleBoards. Just give her the measurements of whatever you need covered.




























She was a pleasure to work with!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Pics of my decal girl skin ( which I only put on the back) and my Borsa Bella ipad travel bag. I'm very satisfied with both accessories.


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> Pics of my decal girl skin ( which I only put on the back) and my Borsa Bella ipad travel bag. I'm very satisfied with both accessories.


I have the same travel bag from Borsa Bella. I cannot not wait to get my ipad to put in it.


----------



## Eeyore

The mailman just dropped off this case I ordered from hdaccessory.com for $30. The beige color looks exactly like in the pictures. Shipping was from the Los Angeles area and took 1 day to process and 2 days to get here in Northern California. It is built well with a stiff but slightly padded front and back of leather. The flap is held in place with 3 small button magnets sewn inside. The inside covering that touches the iPad is a gray felt material, just like the one in the original Amazon Kindle 2 case. Also has the same strong chemical smell. I am currently letting it air out to try and get rid of the smell. The iPad itself is held in place with two sewn in leather loops on the bottom and the two top retainers are a strong bungee cord type fitting with little leather pads attached. Since I don't have my iPad yet to test the fitting I may try and sneak down to the Apple Store in the Mall and see how it fits in. Will let you know more later. ( And yes, I will leave my credit card at home to resist the temptations.  )



















http://www.hdaccessory.com/servlet/the-3102/Apple-iPad-W-dsh-Fi-WiFi/Detail

Best Wishes!


----------



## KindleChickie

I received my custom Gelaskin, but dont have my iPad 3G yet so cant show a pic of it installed. And even then, I am not sure I will use the front half of the skin.

It turned out beautifully. Very nice coloring.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, KC, that is gorgeous!  Is that your art?  It's beautiful...

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Back from the Apple Store in Sacramento. The iPads on Display have a locking cable on them that interfered with the insertion of the iPad into the case. Spoke to one of the Apple Geniuses who then pulled out a 16GB iPad that they use for the classes. (I told him I was testing the case for iPadforums.) Apparently, the store is sold out of all iPads and have been for 2 days. 

The hdaccessory case fits snugly, feels nice and looks very nice. There is about 3 millimeters between the edge of the iPad and the edge of the case, so protection from drops won't protect your iPad if it hit the floor edgewise. Sitting on the floor, I did the shake test several times to see how snug the iPad would stay in the case. Didn't budge, so that was good. [The Genius, however, wasn't too thrilled by this test.  ]

Adjusting the front lid, you can set the case up in portrait mode by itself. In landscape mode, I flipped the front lid over and it slides on the glass table I used so you would have to use a prop to keep the lid from sliding. There is no tilt function when typing, which is where the Apple case advantage is.

There is a problem with the top bungee type fittings. When in use, the top right bungee covers over the top 1/3 of the on/off button. You can easily click the button and it doesn't seem to interfere with the operations, but it is a point against it. If the bungee was just a bit tighter, the on/off button would remain pressed in all the time. Since the 3G model is just a teeny-weenie bit taller than the Wifi model, there may be a problem. The top left bungee covers 1/2 of the hole for your headphones. I was able to adjust it to the side but the headphone jack has to seat securely into the iPad and the bungee prevents it from doing that.

The chemical smell is still there and I am going to let the case sit outside overnight. Hopefully the smell will lessen. As far as returning the item, hdaccessory posts that there is a 20% open box fee on any opened hardware or accessory. Shipping costs are not refundable.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You might take a couple used dryer sheets and put them with the case and wrap them in newspaper overnight.  The newspaper helps absorb the smell and the used dryer sheets give off some scent without being obnoxious.  I'm trying to remember some of the other tricks quilters use on their cutting mats when they smell.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Thanks Betsy! I'll try the newspaper trick but we have a scent free home because of asthma problems. No soaps, laundry detergent, dryer sheets, etc. that have perfumes can be used or we trigger the grandkids' asthma attacks.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are also things with lemon and vinegar which work for cutting mats but I didn't think you would want to soak your new cover.... 

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Baking soda? That usually works and has no scent.


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina said:


> Baking soda? That usually works and has no scent.


Will try that if the newspaper trick doesn't get rid of most of the smell.

Thanks and best wishes!


----------



## BookishMom

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far. Can anyone link me to pics of stands for the iPad (or that can be used for the iPad)?

Thanks, again!


----------



## Rasputina

I like just using the dock as a stand. Double duty, one device.


----------



## BookishMom

Rasputina said:


> I like just using the dock as a stand. Double duty, one device.


Rasputina, I'm an iNewbie, so pardon if this is a dumb questions. The dock is an extra accessory, right? What is it used for (other than a stand)?


----------



## Rasputina

You can charge it while it's in the dock and yes it acts as a stand while it charges it costs 29.00. I really like mine.


----------



## cheerio

Eeyore said:


> The mailman just dropped off this case I ordered from hdaccessory.com for $30. The beige color looks exactly like in the pictures. Shipping was from the Los Angeles area and took 1 day to process and 2 days to get here in Northern California. It is built well with a stiff but slightly padded front and back of leather. The flap is held in place with 3 small button magnets sewn inside. The inside covering that touches the iPad is a gray felt material, just like the one in the original Amazon Kindle 2 case. Also has the same strong chemical smell. I am currently letting it air out to try and get rid of the smell. The iPad itself is held in place with two sewn in leather loops on the bottom and the two top retainers are a strong bungee cord type fitting with little leather pads attached. Since I don't have my iPad yet to test the fitting I may try and sneak down to the Apple Store in the Mall and see how it fits in. Will let you know more later. ( And yes, I will leave my credit card at home to resist the temptations.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like
> 
> http://www.hdaccessory.com/servlet/the-3102/Apple-iPad-W-dsh-Fi-WiFi/Detail
> 
> Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

The cover may look nice and feel nice, but it still smells BAD.    Tried the newspaper trick overnight outside, and that didn't work. Now I am putting a thick layer of baking soda in a huge zip-lock bag, added a layer of paper towels to protect the case, added the case and then zipped it up. Will let it stay in there for a few days. If that doesn't do the trick, will have to get rid of the cover.

May have to just break down and buy the Vasa iPad case, even though it takes 35 days of waiting.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

ekk it still smells. If the baking soda doesn't work can you send it back?


----------



## Eeyore

By the time I pay for shipping, the padded envelope, the 20% surcharge for an opened product, I'll maybe get $11 back. Not worth it.

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM

Eeyore,

I really like it. If you decide you don't let me know.


----------



## Eeyore

I'll let you know in a few days JeffM. Have to see if Rasputina's odor-eater trick will work.



BookishMom said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted so far. Can anyone link me to pics of stands for the iPad (or that can be used for the iPad)?


Here is a picture of the Levenger bookstand that Betsy has. I received it a few days ago and it is beautifully made. I bought the one in dark cherry. Very lightweight, folds almost flat, and looks like the iPad will fit perfectly. [In fact Betsy says it does!  ]










Can be found at Levenger.com, search under "windowpane bookstand". Cost is $29.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I need that Levenger stand. I'm trying to figure out by looking at it if I can cut a small hole on the bottom the size of the charger so it would sit flush while plugged into the charger. It will go perfect on the small table I have next to my "command center" (also known as my recliner) 

I still haven't found a cover that jumps out at me, but I'm still looking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> I'll let you know in a few days JeffM. Have to see if Rasputina's odor-eater trick will work.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Levenger bookstand that Betsy has. I received it a few days ago and it is beautifully made. I bought the one in dark cherry. Very lightweight, folds almost flat, and looks like the iPad will fit perfectly. [In fact Betsy says it does!  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be found at Levenger.com, search under "windowpane bookstand". Cost is $29.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Eeyore, glad you like it--I use mine constantly! Either the Kindle or the iPad is in it.

Heather, did I miss something? Did you get an iPad or are you going to use the stand with your K?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather, did I miss something? Did you get an iPad or are you going to use the stand with your K?
> 
> Betsy


Nope, I haven't gotten it yet. The key word there is *YET*. It's just a matter of time. I'm trying to convince Joe it will make a fantastic Mother's Day present instead of a Birthday present (which isn't until July)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I brought mine to the birthday party for the youngest grandson and turned it loose amongst the grandkids.  They had a blast with it, and it returned to me safely except for the fact that they used up all my awe in GodFinger.    You'll love it.  You need it!  There's lots of educational stuff.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I brought mine to the birthday party for the youngest grandson and turned it loose amongst the grandkids. They had a blast with it, and it returned to me safely except for the fact that they used up all my awe in GodFinger.  You'll love it. You need it! * There's lots of educational stuff.*
> 
> Betsy


And I can entertain the cat...

But that means I'd have to share


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> I need that Levenger stand. I'm trying to figure out by looking at it if I can cut a small hole on the bottom the size of the charger so it would sit flush while plugged into the charger.


   You are going to chop a hole in the bottom of the beautiful Levenger stand?? Why not just flip the iPad over so the charger hole is on top. The screen auto-rotates. There is no "up" on the iPad. And if you want to shift screens, the "Home" button is nice and easy to get at since it is on top.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lol. I've been known to make modifications to make a product work better for me. Basically I'd be turning it into a beautiful docking station. I'd be careful so it's just big enough for the plug to slide in and then finish it off so it would look like it was made that way.  Turning the iPad over is an option, but then I'd have the cord sticking out the top.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I use  mine in landscape mode most of the time.   The charger cord comes out the side that way.

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom

Thanks to everyone for posting pics and answering questions. I checked out the Levenger site and saw the Thai Book Rest:

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=category=17-148|level=2-3|pageid=5787 

It looks like it would be perfect for the iPad and a wireless keyboard, based on my limited knowledge of either. What do you all think?


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> Lol. I've been known to make modifications to make a product work better for me. Basically I'd be turning it into a beautiful docking station. I'd be careful so it's just big enough for the plug to slide in and then finish it off so it would look like it was made that way. Turning the iPad over is an option, but then I'd have the cord sticking out the top.


I measured my Levenger base and the thickness of the wood is only 5/16". Might be tricky to work with. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

While I'm waiting for the cover/stand that I want to be released, I found a great interim one that may just be my permanent stand at the job. 
The best #iPad stand I've used to date & less than $10 - Works in portrait and landscape: http://amzn.to/a9Ialf


----------



## ayuryogini

Jesslyn said:


> While I'm waiting for the cover/stand that I want to be released......


Are you referring to the Quirky Cloak? (I noticed you posted about it on another thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21412.msg430173.html#msg430173 )

I just went to their site (http://www.quirky.com/products/30-Cloak#product-tabs-photos) and it looks like they're available to order now, but still won't be shipped for awhile; the exact time isn't stated; it says 5-8 weeks, but that looks like it was from April 3rd? (not sure)

You can't choose the color you want until they are ready to ship.
It seems like an interesting company; has anyone ordered anything from them yet?


----------



## BookishMom

The new mEdge iPad products are out now at:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad/

I don't think I'm going to get the leather case. I wanted one for my K2 because it's more fragile and I wanted the built-in eluminator light. I'm very happy with that combo (have 2 more combo's for my children who have K1s), but after seeing the leather case for the iPad and how "bulky" it looks, I don't want it. What I *do* want is a protective cover that doubles as a stand. It has to be thin and lightweight so I can carry it with me in my Timbuk2 classic messenger bag, but offer decent protection.


----------



## kwajkat

I like the platform stand. Not only does it stand on it's own, but I asked them a couple of weeks ago about doing a handle to gold it with. Other than the weight issue the platform appears to be ideal.


----------



## BookishMom

Although I worry that the leather mEdge products would weigh too much when added to my Timbuk2 message bag, I think the mEdge touring sleeve may work. Here's a link:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-touring.psp

What do you guys think? It doesn't double as a stand, but they do have a separate stand. Here's the link to that:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-flexstand.psp


----------



## BookishMom

After comparing prices, reading reviews, etc., I decided to go with the Waterfield (SFbags) SleveCase made for the iPad. Here's the link:

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php

I'll let you know how I like it!


----------



## BookishMom

BookishMom said:


> After comparing prices, reading reviews, etc., I decided to go with the Waterfield (SFbags) SleveCase made for the iPad. Here's the link:
> 
> http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php
> 
> I'll let you know how I like it!


Hi everyone,

I just received my SFBags iPad SleeveCase today and it's perfect. It fits into my small, black Timbuk2 Classic messenger bag's slash pocket (inside pocket) perfectly - like it was made for it (in color and fit). The quality and softness are wonderful. I told you I'd report back, so let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## corkyb

How about some pictures of both?
Paula ny


----------



## arshield

I think I found what I am looking for http://www.cocooninnovations.com/product_info.php?cat_id=62&product_id=192

It is a sling bag for ipad/netbook. Looks like the right size and capacity for me. But not out yet. So maybe I will find something else sooner.


----------



## BookishMom

corkyb said:


> How about some pictures of both?
> Paula ny


Paula, if you're referring to my SFBags sleeve and my Timbuk2 messenger bag, here are some links with pics:

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php


http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/classic-messenger#product=2-30238

The messenger bag is in size small, all black. The sleeve is black, with the fabric bottom, not the leather. They look like they're made to go together, with the silver trim on the sleeve matching the silver color of the logo on the Timbuk2 bag.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks.  Yes I was referring to your bag and sleeve.  
Paula


----------



## BookishMom

corkyb said:


> Thanks. Yes I was referring to your bag and sleeve.
> Paula


Okay, I just added a comment to my post above about the colors I chose, in case you're interested. Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Oh, and I'm editing this to add... you can get the small classic messenger bag pictured in the link (in black) for $64 (free shipping) from Amazon.com. Save a bit of money that way!


----------



## Rasputina

Anyone happen to have the LL Bean messenger bag? I think the medium one is the right size, I only have the small ones which I'm not sure they make anymore and it's too small for the ipad.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get this skin..I'm waiting to order it until I know for sure whether or not they're making a separate version for the 3G.


----------



## Rasputina

I ended up getting that one for my 3G, and honestly I think it looks better on the site than in person. Maybe mine just came out really dark in the printing? I don't know. I know I'm going to end up getting something else because I don't like how it looks in person. I'd keep my wifi's skin, pink tranquility, but my daughter really likes it so I'm going to leave it on the wifi for her.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks for telling me. I wanted a darker skin for the iPad, but I'm not sure if I want it really dark. My other choice is Birth of an Idea, which I had on my DX and loved, but I was thinking it wasn't dark enough for what I wanted.


----------



## Rasputina

I ended up taking mine out of the plastic sleeve it comes in because I thought maybe it just seemed dark due to that, but it is significantly darker than it appears on their site and on the wallpaper. Like I said, maybe I just got a freak dark print? I'd take a picture to post but they tend to not really be accurate since so much depends on ambient light, flash ect. 

The pic you posted from their site, I'd describe as having the lighting brightness of a full moon, and my prints brightness is similar to lighting from a tiny crescent moon at most. The tree on the left is so dark you can hardly see any detail at all. It almost looks black there. 

The wallpaper is very nice though LOL

Like I said, maybe mine is just a freak dark print though, I don't know.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rasputina said:


> I ended up taking mine out of the plastic sleeve it comes in because I thought maybe it just seemed dark due to that, but it is significantly darker than it appears on their site and on the wallpaper. Like I said, maybe I just got a freak dark print? I'd take a picture to post but they tend to not really be accurate since so much depends on ambient light, flash ect.
> 
> The pic you posted from their site, I'd describe as having the lighting brightness of a full moon, and my prints brightness is similar to lighting from a tiny crescent moon at most. The tree on the left is so dark you can hardly see any detail at all. It almost looks black there.
> 
> The wallpaper is very nice though LOL
> 
> Like I said, maybe mine is just a freak dark print though, I don't know.


One of my daughters wants it for her iPhone. Maybe I'll let her be the guinea pig.


----------



## Rasputina

Sounds like a plan, and much cheaper too.


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get this skin..I'm waiting to order it until I know for sure whether or not they're making a separate version for the 3G.


Great minds think alike, Luv and Rasputina.  I also have that skin sitting here in matte, waiting for my iPad. Had to get it while the 25% code was still in force. I had a good look at mine and it is also pretty dark. (But then I like dark. I have Lone Tree on the Kindle2). I am glad DecalGirl was smart enough to print the code for the wallpaper on the middle throwaway part of the skin. If they had put it on a small piece of paper I would have lost it.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Did anybody buy the Apple iPad case and not like it and want to sell it?


----------



## DD

I'm wondering how the Vera Bradley mini Laptop case would work for the iPad.  Does anyone have both items to try it out.  Looks like it would work nicely.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I'm wondering how the Vera Bradley mini Laptop case would work for the iPad. Does anyone have both items to try it out. Looks like it would work nicely.


I think Betsy checked it out and said it would fit in there nekkid.


----------



## Jesslyn

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get this skin..I'm waiting to order it until I know for sure whether or not they're making a separate version for the 3G.


One of my faves from decalgirl. I am torn between that and this from gelaskins









Location of the uploaded file.


----------



## luvmy4brats

GelaSkins also has a blue cherry blossom one that I am in love with... I guess I better make up my mind now that I've actually got my iPad coming!


----------



## corkyb

Heather,
Did you order one?  Are you on ipad watch now? Whoo hooo!!
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I think Betsy checked it out and said it would fit in there nekkid.


I didn't have my iPad with me at the store (my goal is to go there again this week) but the interior dimensions of the VB mini laptop case are 7.5; the iPad is 7.47 inches. There is no give in the side of the case. With my iPad in the Apple case it is at least 7 3/4 inches (I don't have the tape measure right now).

EDIT: See the later post where I let my iPad try on a VB Mini laptop case. It does fit in the case just barely.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Heather,
> Did you order one? Are you on ipad watch now? Whoo hooo!!
> Paula


Yes, I should be getting mine on Friday. My neighbor bought 2 and I'm buying one from him. (somebody else was buying it, but she got the wifi version instead)


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I think Betsy checked it out and said it would fit in there nekkid.


Thanks, Luv. The more I think about it, I'd feel safer with both a cover and a case to put it in. I swear, I will only buy one combo for this device (unlike my Kindle which has a bigger wardrobe than I have!) LOL This is really addiction. I don't even have the iPad yet and I'm looking at accessories!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I should be getting mine on Friday. My neighbor bought 2 and I'm buying one from him. (somebody else was buying it, but she got the wifi version instead)


Woohoo, Heather! So you won't have to wait like you would if it were a new order, fantastic news!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Heather! So you won't have to wait like you would if it were a new order, fantastic news!
> 
> Betsy


I know! I was talking to his wife and telling her how I was going to order mine this week and how I was bummed that I'd have to wait an extra week. She called him over and we talked. He just found out yesterday that his friend didn't want it anymore. It was fate.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I may hold out for one of the cases from iFrogz:

http://ifrogz.com/

They're not available yet, but if you watch the pictures on the home page, you'll get a good idea what they're going to have available. Both sleeves and a hard shell plastic cases. I have these for all of our iPhones and absolutely love them. I'm a very tactile person and I love the feel of these cases. Almost a velvety feel to them.

(BTW, I also just discovered that they have Kindle covers available)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, I'll have to check out the website on my PC as they use flash.    One of the few sites I've wanted to browse that I couldn't on my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, I should be getting mine on Friday. My neighbor bought 2 and I'm buying one from him. (somebody else was buying it, but she got the wifi version instead)


Congratulations on your new purchase Heather. Now comes the accessories! 

Best Wishes!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I may hold out for one of the cases from iFrogz:
> 
> http://ifrogz.com/
> 
> They're not available yet, but if you watch the pictures on the home page, you'll get a good idea what they're going to have available. Both sleeves and a hard shell plastic cases. I have these for all of our iPhones and absolutely love them. I'm a very tactile person and I love the feel of these cases. Almost a velvety feel to them.
> 
> (BTW, I also just discovered that they have Kindle covers available)


I like the compact look of that case. I'm having a hard time telling from the pictures...is that a colored back and a clear front? How does it latch together? would you look at the iPad screen through the clear front or take it out to use it? I wish they had more views on the website.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, just left the Vera Bradley store with a mini laptop case, I had the iPad with me to test.

The iPad does fit with the Apple cover, just barely.  I'll take pictures, we're atlunch now.

Betsy


----------



## Rhiathame

I got this for my skin. I love it and have found that there has been an unexpected benefit which is that because the darkness of the front part of the skin, it seems to create more depth on the screen.


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy I can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, just left the Vera Bradley store with a mini laptop case, I had the iPad with me to test.
> 
> The iPad does fit with the Apple cover, just barely. I'll take pictures, we're atlunch now.
> 
> Betsy


Oh! Now this is exciting, Betsy! Can't wait to see the pictures. I just love that laptop case. Which pattern did you get?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool skin, Rhiathame!

OK here is my review of my VB mini laptop case...outside zippered pocket is big enough for my new car/wall combo charger with USB cable. The laptop case itself is rigid, great protection for the iPad when I'm travelling. There is also an open flat pocket on the other side. The strap is adjustable and detachable.









This is the inside of the case as it comes. It has two little rigid foam bars that have velcro on the back to stick to the knit fabric on that side of the interior, so that they can be adjusted to fit whatever you put inside. I had to take one out to fit the iPad.









Here it is with the iPad in its Apple cover inside. You can see it just fits, but the Apple cover has enough give to let it fit. A naked iPad would fit with no problem. The other little bar is there, but I could leave that out and tuck my earphones in there if I want. 









A close up showing the fit in the corners:









My main interest was getting something that I could carry the iPad in if I also had to carry a bunch of stuff in my purse while travelling (like my Kindle etc etc) or that I could stuff in a larger bag and know the iPad was protected. And it also fits my netbook, so if I need to travel with that, I can put it in the mini-laptop bag and keep the iPad and Kindle in my purse.

In short, I think if you are going to have a bulkier cover than the Apple cover, you may not be able to fit it in the mini-laptop case. I suggest you find a store and test drive it as I did. Call ahead to make sure they have the mini laptops, not everyone does, apparently. But a naked iPad or one in the Apple cover will fit fine, if you find one online in the fabric you want, go for it! (Mine is Purple Punch.)

Betsy


----------



## DD

Thanks for the review, Betsy.  Looks like a nice fit.  I'm going shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Really cool bag Betsy!  could I ask where you got the wall/car charger combo?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From the Apple store. Found out about here in the iPad threads--Rasputina posted it. Here's the thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23383.msg436668.html#msg436668

It's by Incase:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/H0956ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY

There is also one by Griffin, but I don't believe it does double duty, and is the same price.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

ooo Betsy that bag is lovely!

Is that the full size laptop bag?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

R--how big do you think the iPad is   

It's the mini laptop bag.  The VB laptop bag is HUGE compared to this.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I don't have any Vera bags, so I wasn't sure what sizes the laptop bags they sell are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry,    I was teasing you--since the pics showed the iPad just barely fit in the case.  Didn't mean to upset you.  

Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, just left the Vera Bradley store with a mini laptop case, I had the iPad with me to test.
> 
> The iPad does fit with the Apple cover, just barely. I'll take pictures, we're atlunch now.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, are you happy with the Apple cover? Is the quality good? I haven't seen it yet but someone told me it's nice because it's so functional as a stand for the iPad. I usually don't like "faux" leather but I'm thinking of just going with this cover.


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry,  I was teasing you--since the pics showed the iPad just barely fit in the case. Didn't mean to upset you.
> 
> Betsy


I wasn't upset, and I figured you were teasing, but choose to explain why I wasn't sure. no biggie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> Betsy, are you happy with the Apple cover? Is the quality good? I haven't seen it yet but someone told me it's nice because it's so functional as a stand for the iPad. I usually don't like "faux" leather but I'm thinking of just going with this cover.


I'm very happy with my Apple cover. I wouldn't say it's faux leather, at all, or that it tries to be. It's a hard black rubber with a velvety finish. I like the way it feels in my hand (and, as you can imagine, I'm a natural fiber kind of gal). I don't often use it as a stand, since I have my Levenger stand and bluetooth keyboard, but if I'm viewing a video while I'm on the computer, I'll use the vertical stand, and occasionally, I'll use the "typing" position.

Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm very happy with my Apple cover. I wouldn't say it's faux leather, at all, or that it tries to be. It's a hard black rubber with a velvety finish. I like the way it feels in my hand (and, as you can imagine, I'm a natural fiber kind of gal). I don't often use it as a stand, since I have my Levenger stand and bluetooth keyboard, but if I'm viewing a video while I'm on the computer, I'll use the vertical stand, and occasionally, I'll use the "typing" position.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, thank you for setting me straight on that, Betsy. I could have sworn I read a description of the cover that said it was faux leather. Don't know where I got that from. I think I would like the soft finish also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem, we've discussed a lot of covers, I'm sure at least one of them was faux leather!

The cover, when it comes, seems kinda blah until it goes on the iPad.  To me, it's kinda like how a wetsuit doesn't look like anything down on the ground, but sure looks good on those cute surfers that would walk by our window in San Diego.    

Sorry, drifted off there for a minute.


Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem, we've discussed a lot of covers, I'm sure at least one of them was faux leather!
> 
> The cover, when it comes, seems kinda blah until it goes on the iPad. To me, it's kinda like how a wetsuit doesn't look like anything down on the ground, but sure looks good on those cute surfers that would walk by our window in San Diego.
> 
> Sorry, drifted off there for a minute.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ha ha ha. Wasn't going to name my iPad when I get it, but somehow the picture you paint makes me want to call it "Surfer" or "Baywatch"....there you go, I drifted off too. 

No, I don't even think I read it here. I've been scouring the internet reading about all kinds of covers. Must have gotten one of them confused with the Apple one. Confusing me is not hard to do! ;0


----------



## rho

so I am looking for a stand to hold the iPad on my lap to read and in the bed - what are you all using?


----------



## DD

rho said:


> so I am looking for a stand to hold the iPad on my lap to read and in the bed - what are you all using?


rho,

I'm thinking the Peeramid pillow I already have will work nicely with the iPad. Don't have mine yet but I plan to try it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Like DD, I will most likely use my Peeramid pillow for using it on my lap and in bed.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Like DD, I will most likely use my Peeramid pillow for using it on my lap and in bed.


Do you get your iPad tomorrow, Heather Woo Hoo!!! I'm going to my Apple store Saturday morning and hoping they are not sold out. I can't get there Friday night at 5:00 PM when they are released. I'm hoping this release won't cause quite as much of a mad dash as the original one did but I could be wrong.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Do you get your iPad tomorrow, Heather Woo Hoo!!! I'm going to my Apple store Saturday morning and hoping they are not sold out. I can't get there Friday night at 5:00 PM when they are released. I'm hoping this release won't cause quite as much of a mad dash as the original one did but I could be wrong.


Sadly, It doesn't appear so. DH's paycheck is messed up and is short several hundred dollars. We're trying to figure out what happened, but since he only gets paid once a month, it will probably take some time to straighten out. As much as I'd like to get my iPad tomorrow, I don't think this qualifies for a dip into the emergency funds (and I don't use credit cards). I'm probably going to have to wait until next month (unless I make a killing at our yard sale or pawn one of the BRATs)


----------



## BookishMom

rho said:


> so I am looking for a stand to hold the iPad on my lap to read and in the bed - what are you all using?


rho, there's a new thread today about the Book Gem stand. Have you seen it? There are pics in the thread. It fits books, Kindles, iPads, etc.


----------



## rho

thanks - I'm leaning towards the pyramid now but am off to check out the Book Gem thread too..


----------



## ayuryogini

I have both the Peeramid Pillow in the Harvest Gold (a warm beige) and the Bookgem Book Holder - iPad Stand, Kindle, Tablet, & eBook Holder, and like them each for different reasons.

The Peeramid is great for using in bed or on your lap; it's nice and comfy, and works well;
The BookGem is great because it's so portable; I carry it in my purse, and it's always available.

I haven't used either for my iPad yet; it arrives later today, but I've read on these boards that they both work well for the Kindle and the iPad; I would highly recommend either one, depending on your use.


----------



## rho

ayuryogini said:


> I have both the Peeramid Pillow in the Harvest Gold (a warm beige) and the Bookgem Book Holder - iPad Stand, Kindle, Tablet, & eBook Holder, and like them each for different reasons.
> 
> The Peeramid is great for using in bed or on your lap; it's nice and comfy, and works well;
> The BookGem is great because it's so portable; I carry it in my purse, and it's always available.
> 
> I haven't used either for my iPad yet; it arrives later today, but I've read on these boards that they both work well for the Kindle and the iPad; I would highly recommend either one, depending on your use.


I actually ended up ordering both for just the reasons you stated - plus I had a bunch of swagbuck Amazon Cards so they were Free to Me!! I do so love seeing the Gift Certificate used on an invoice with a balance due of $0.00 

Please post how you feel about them when you get your iPad later today - along with what you think about the iPad of course - can't wait for mine to get here


----------



## arshield

I got a silver one of these for $4 as a stand. Works fine for my desk


----------



## Rasputina

I have a peeramid pillow I bought for my ipad too and I like it, but I've found I don't use it as much since I got my macally case, since it's convertible to multiple positions and heights like the Apple case.


----------



## meljackson

Where did you get that arshield? 

Melissa


----------



## corkyb

Rasputina said:


> I have a peeramid pillow I bought for my ipad too and I like it, but I've found I don't use it as much since I got my macally case, since it's convertible to multiple positions and heights like the Apple case.


Do you use the case on your lap to type or on a table?


----------



## Rasputina

I do sometimes use it to type with when I'm sitting on the couch and I use it for that when laying in bed and using the ipad. I rarely use my ipad at a table. I don't keep it in the case all the time though, I actually keep it out of the case unless I need it's stand configuration for something, or it's being stored for the night.


----------



## corkyb

I'm trying to figure out how comfortable it would be to use in a recliner and type on it.  I do it with my laptop all the time, but the screen, of course, sits upright on its own and the keyboard is flat.  Not sure how that would work with an ipad.
Paula ny


----------



## hsuthard

This is what I use on my desk:


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Sadly, It doesn't appear so. DH's paycheck is messed up and is short several hundred dollars. We're trying to figure out what happened, but since he only gets paid once a month, it will probably take some time to straighten out. As much as I'd like to get my iPad tomorrow, I don't think this qualifies for a dip into the emergency funds (and I don't use credit cards). I'm probably going to have to wait until next month (unless I make a killing at our yard sale or pawn one of the BRATs)


Aw, sorry to hear that, Heather.  Oh, well, you know what they say about delayed gratification.....it sucks! Hope you get your new toy soon.


----------



## Rasputina

corkyb said:


> I'm trying to figure out how comfortable it would be to use in a recliner and type on it. I do it with my laptop all the time, but the screen, of course, sits upright on its own and the keyboard is flat. Not sure how that would work with an ipad.
> Paula ny


I have a book buddy that is convenient for that http://www.readingcomfort.com/


----------



## arshield

meljackson said:


> Where did you get that arshield?
> 
> Melissa


Office depot


----------



## ayuryogini

Rasputina said:


> I do sometimes use it to type with when I'm sitting on the couch and I use it for that when laying in bed and using the iPad. I rarely use my iPad at a table. I don't keep it in the case all the time though, I actually keep it out of the case unless I need it's stand configuration for something, or it's being stored for the night.


That's so interesting.... Did you think you would use the case more than you do, then found you didn't really need it?; I'm kind of wondering about that, because I know I bought a case for my iPod Touch, but like using it better out of the case; (I know they're not exactly the same things, but similar...)
I got the Apple Case when I ordered my iPad back in March, just so I would have something for it; I guess I'll have to use it awhile, but the Frogzz and M-Edge sleeves are looking good to me right now if I find I don't really need the case; especially if I always have my BookGem with me; I want my iPad to take up as little space as possible in my handbag, yet be well-protected; I'm sure I'm not alone in this. I guess time will tell, but I'd like to hear opinions on cases vs. sleeves and how people like them.
Well, time to go get to know my newly arrived iPad!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

And where did you get the scroll easel hsuthard?


----------



## hsuthard

Kindle Gracie said:


> And where did you get the scroll easel hsuthard?


Michael's, for about $10 I think.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok too many threads, I hope this is the one we were discussing it in? Anyway, I put the moon tree skin on my 3g and I think it looks pretty good. I like it better on than I did on the sheet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got a great easel at Michaels today.  It's not exactly like hsuthard's but it works perfectly.  There's enough clearance at the bottom for the charging cord.  I put little adhesive felt dots on the back (right where it rests on the easel), along the bottom and on the two pieces that stick up in front (just in case they ever came in contact with the screen - which they shouldn't.)  

It's perfect for charging on my desk plus there is a 40% off coupon online.


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> I got a great easel at Michaels today. It's not exactly like hsuthard's but it works perfectly. There's enough clearance at the bottom for the charging cord. I put little adhesive felt dots on the back (right where it rests on the easel), along the bottom and on the two pieces that stick up in front (just in case they ever came in contact with the screen - which they shouldn't.)
> 
> It's perfect for charging on my desk plus there is a 40% off coupon online.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL!  Good question.  I'll try!  be right back!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL! Good question. I'll try! be right back!


Thanks


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sorry the pictures are not very good. See the two little felt dots on the back? One is for vertical and one for horizontal.



















On my desk:


----------



## Anne

Thanks I love your easel


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you.  It's just the perfect size!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you. It's just the perfect size!


I wish I could find one like that


----------



## Chad Winters

I HAD to go and buy the wireless keyboard today  

i can't decide on one of those neoprene cases that cover the back and sides or only or one like apple's that folds over


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have the new wireless keyboard that goes to my iMac (in picture above).  I was hoping it would connect to the iPad too but I don't suppose it will connect to two devices at the same time.


----------



## Emily King

I initially bought a ZAGG Invisible Shield for my iPad, but it really bugs me. It almost feels sticky, so pinching and drawing on it aren't smooth motions. I'm going to attempt to return it to Best Buy today.

What screen protectors are you guys using? I'd like to know about matte finish ones as a possibility...


----------



## ayuryogini

EKing said:


> I initially bought a ZAGG Invisible Shield for my iPad, but it really bugs me. It almost feels sticky, so pinching and drawing on it aren't smooth motions. I'm going to attempt to return it to Best Buy today.
> 
> What screen protectors are you guys using? I'd like to know about matte finish ones as a possibility...


I posted a question about screen protectors in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22666.0.html

There is a lot of info from folks on screen protectors there (including you!) that may be helpful, but I think the general feeling was "no screen protector" because the screen is pretty scratch resistant, and because it would detract from the overall experience (which seems like what is happening for you);

That said, the question was posed early on, before a lot of us even had our iPads, so maybe the feeling will be different, but after watching the youtube video (eeyore posted a link to it in the thread above) I decided not to use one, and I'm really enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Emily King

Well, I just returned the screen protector to BB... I'm going to try it without and see how it goes. I bought the ZAGG before they showed his durable the screen is.

I also figured a month or so would give some more opinions of the SP...


----------



## akpak

Adding this as a reminder to order one soon; beautiful and simple stand:
http://www.groovystand.com/GroovyStand/Groovy_iPad_Stand.html


----------



## BK

akjak said:


> Adding this as a reminder to order one soon; beautiful and simple stand:
> http://www.groovystand.com/GroovyStand/Groovy_iPad_Stand.html


Perfect! And $7.95 is a great price for wood, especially compared to Apple's $30 piece of white plastic! Thanks for the link to these.


----------



## DD

akjak said:


> Adding this as a reminder to order one soon; beautiful and simple stand:
> http://www.groovystand.com/GroovyStand/Groovy_iPad_Stand.html


Akjak, do you know if these stands have something on the bottom to keep them from sliding on a table? Also, is there anything that protects the iPad againd the wooden groove or does it sit right against the wood?


----------



## ayuryogini

I just ordered the beautiful wooden iPad/Kindle/Book Stand from Levenger, because I finally decided to purchase the Apple bluetooth keyboard; I'm typing on it right now.  I LOVE IT!!!! It makes posting on here so much easier 

Now my question is: what do people use to protect their keyboards for transport? I want to be able to carry it in my handbag, along with my iPad and Kindle; I haven't seen this addressed much; Please let me know what works for you.  

Thanks!

BTW, I found a 20% off coupon for Levenger (GLBOCWEB); just used it yesterday and it worked, and all I ordered was the $29 stand ($23.60 with discount). (I alread posted this on the Discount thread, but thought I'd add it here if others were thinking of the stand)


----------



## akpak

I don't know, DD, but I do know that well-finished wood shouldn't have any effect on the iPad.

As for something on the bottom of it to keep it from slipping.. No idea, but I'll bet it would be easy to add such a thing


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> Now my question is: what do people use to protect their keyboards for transport? I want to be able to carry it in my handbag, along with my iPad and Kindle; I haven't seen this addressed much; Please let me know what works for you.


Ayuryogini--- Look at reply#1 on this very thread and you will see what I use to protect my Apple Bluetooth keyboard. Eliteelishi made it for me and you can see her stuff in the Buy/Sell forum. Hopefully she still has the measurements, just pick out the material you want to have the sleeve made out of.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP

akjak said:


> Adding this as a reminder to order one soon; beautiful and simple stand:
> http://www.groovystand.com/GroovyStand/Groovy_iPad_Stand.html


Just ordered the Writer Dual groove version of this tonight; will post when it arrives.



DD said:


> Akjak, do you know if these stands have something on the bottom to keep them from sliding on a table? Also, is there anything that protects the iPad againd the wooden groove or does it sit right against the wood?


Judging by the YouTube videos, I doubt there's anything on the bottom. I plan on adding either felt dots/strips or some non slip drawer liner to mine. As akjak said, I doubt the wood will hurt the iPad in the slightest. You should see the abuse my iPhone takes daily--two years later, it still looks new.

Oh, and BTW--the accessories addiction is just as bad with these as it was with the Kindle. Darn thing wasn't in the house an hour before I'd ordered a skin, a sleeve, and this stand! In the process of accessorizing the iPad, I also found a stand for the MacBookPro and new speakers for the iPhone! And of course, there's still the possibility of the Bluetooth keyboard. Aaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh.....


----------



## akpak

Yeah, I've gone a little hog-wild too.

1) Custom Borsa Bella sleeve/bag that fits the iPad in the main pocket, and my K2 in the front pocket.
2) DecalGirl "Quest" skin for iPad, K2 and DSi XL (all must match!)
3) Custom Timbuk2 messenger
4) Two "stands" to hold the iPad up (one for the office, one for home), purchased cheap at Target (the kind for decorative plates and the like)

I'll post pics once everything arrives.


----------



## VictoriaP

FYI on the GroovyStand order--email received this morning:

---------------

Dear Customer,
 
Thank you for your order.
Your order will be shipped in the next 5 business days, allow 6 to 10 more days for shipping.
 
Thank you,
Vince
www.groovystand.com

---------------

That seems like an awfully long lead time to me.  I'm spoiled though.  LOL. I'm sure I have a plate or picture easel around here in the interim, but I really wanted to give this a shot before spending for one of the slanted "easel-type" covers.  I really don't want to add any more weight to this thing!


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> FYI on the GroovyStand order--email received this morning:
> ....
> "Your order will be shipped in the next 5 business days, allow 6 to 10 more days for shipping."
> Thank you,
> Vince
> www.groovystand.com
> 
> That seems like an awfully long lead time to me. I'm spoiled though. LOL.


I've noticed that most things for the iPad take a while, as they have backlog, etc. 
Of course, knowing this doesn't make the time pass faster, but some things take weeks before they're shipped because they have long waiting lists.
I can't wait (well, I guess I can ) to hear how you like it, once you have it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I saw a Lucky brand purse at TJMaxx and again on clearance at Dillards. The outside pocket is the perfect size for an iPad or Kindle in a case. The purse itself is very soft and lightweight (which is a must with all the stuff I carry.)

It was just like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190394663790&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=M*S%3F&GUID=ecf355ab11e0a09c1691a9e1ffccae86&itemid=190394663790&ff4=263602_263622#ht_572wt_932

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-LUCKY-BRAND-BONE-LEATHER-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-/120568382499#ht_2566wt_932


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Apple cover is 'out for delivery' FINALLY!!!!

I put this screen protector on mine and I am very pleased. It eliminates the fingerprints and glare and I can't tell that it changes the display or responsiveness at all. It was a little hard to get on at first because I'm a perfectionist and I kept trying to get all the dust off or reposition it. It is stiff enough that you can take it off and start all over. I like it! It had great reviews in other places and I see it is now sold out.

http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info.php/products_id/1204


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> My Apple cover is 'out for delivery' FINALLY!!!!
> 
> I put this screen protector on mine and I am very pleased. It eliminates the fingerprints and glare and I can't tell that it changes the display or responsiveness at all. It was a little hard to get on at first because I'm a perfectionist and I kept trying to get all the dust off or reposition it. It is stiff enough that you can take it off and start all over. I like it! It had great reviews in other places and I see it is now sold out.
> 
> http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info.php/products_id/1204


I am going to get the screen protector. The finger prints drive me crazy. Let me know how you like the apple cover.


----------



## VictoriaP

My new DecalGirl skin "Haiku" just arrived. I REALLY like the feel of the matte finish over the bezel frame and on the back--the iPad suddenly feels a lot more pleasant to hand-hold. And of course, now it's easy to tell the two household iPads apart--mine's the pretty one. LOL

Also arrived today: TwelveSouth's BookArc for the iPad, $39.99 at the Apple Store. I have the matching BookArc for the MacBookPro, and it's awesome--solid and sturdy, perfect for getting my 17" widescreen monstrosity up off the counter and out of the way when not in use.

The iPad version is equally solid and cleverly designed; one thing they don't make clear is that they've left a separate cutout in the cradle insert so you can actually reach the center button while the iPad is resting in the stand in portrait mode. Someone actually thought ahead! As it's not collapsible or super lightweight, I wouldn't necessarily use it for travel, but it's not so unwieldy as to make that impossible either. Mine is intended for nighttime charging and storage next to the bed. One thing to note: Right now, this stand is best for nekkid or mostly nekkid iPads. They're working on better inserts for gel cased or otherwise covered devices. It's a non issue with Decal Girl skins.

My caveat on this is really the same as the iPad itself, I love it, but it's a bit overpriced for what it is. Then again, you get what you pay for, and this is as well-made an accessory as i've ever seen. I wish they had a Kindle version!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you. It's just the perfect size!


I just got the same easel as you did at micheals. I had to go there for something else and decided to buy the easel.


----------



## VictoriaP

Two sleeves arrived today from Etsy vendors!

The first sleeve is going to be my everyday one, mostly around the house. It's sized to fit a bare iPad snugly, and intended mostly to provide protection against scratches from other things thrown in my daily around-the-house bag:










This one is lightly padded with a neoprene foam and the elastic closure suited me perfectly, though she'll gladly use Velcro as well. Shipping was prompt, and I'm very pleased with the results. http://www.etsy.com/shop/HowardAvenue

The second sleeve is more for out on the town use, along with the soon to arrive MacAlly Bookstand case. The recycled material caught my eye on this one:










As with most reds/oranges/pinks, the color didn't photograph accurately-- it's a much deeper rose, not as pale or peach as the image shows. It's a stunning color, the one I wish the Noreve Passion Vintage leather really was!

This sleeve is large, at 9" x 11", too loose for a bare iPad, but should be a good fit for a slim cover, hard shell, or gel-type case. It's lightly padded as well. If you intend to use her sleeves with an otherwise undressed device, I'd recommend contacting her about a tighter fit. The vendor shipped very quickly and communication was excellent. http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyGreenMonkeyDesigns


----------



## arshield

I finally bought a bag. I hope I like it, it is a little funky.


----------



## cheerio

arshield said:


> I finally bought a bag. I hope I like it, it is a little funky.


bringing back the 80s fanny pack, just joking


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

arshield said:


> I finally bought a bag. I hope I like it, it is a little funky.


Very cool, I know someone was looking for the kind of bag that can be worn across the body. Let us know how you like it after you've used it a bit!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

What do you guys think about this skin?


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> What do you guys think about this skin?


I *love* the colors. The pattern's busier than I prefer; I'd probably not use the wallpaper with that one, but the nice thing is that since it's an abstract, there's no weirdness about the orientation of the image on the frame when you change it back and forth from portrait to landscape. That's one thing that I think would drive me nuts about a less abstract design, and it's something I didn't think about ahead of time--after all, it didn't matter so much with the Kindle! But I turn the iPad direction back and forth all the time.

My own new favorite accessory--the BT keyboard. OK, I'll admit that this thing makes me feel incredibly old, because it shouldn't be possible. It weighs nothing. It has no mass. It has no wires. It feels like a toy. How the hell does this thing work?! It's magic, it has to be.

So right now, the iPad is in its TwelveSouth stand, on a lap desk over my legs, and this ridiculous toy keyboard is on my lap. The three pieces COMBINED weigh less than my husband's 13" MacBook. **shakes head** And this setup is pretty comfortable at the moment, I have to say! I probably wouldn't tote the keyboard around with me most of the time, probably won't even use it half the time at home, but for those times when my wrists are bothering me or when I know I'm going to be doing a lot of typing, it's going to be useful. And it will definitely be traveling to a conference with me later this year, I have no doubt about that!

The stand plus lap tray table combo worked well earlier for reading too. I've got a bit of a headache going, so I didn't want a lot of light on, but I wanted to do some reading. Sat up in bed with the table/stand setup, set the iPad onto the Kindle app, white on black, and was able to read about half a book without feeling too cruddy. What was nice was the lap tray height plus the BookArc stand put the iPad at just below eye level, perfect for reading without adding strain to my arms, neck, and shoulders.

All these accessories are getting pricey, but man, it's nice to have tools that work well together.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> What do you guys think about this skin?


I like it


----------



## JeffM

I had a PowerSupport Anti-glare film installed on my screen today. Very happy with the result!  I couldn't recommend it more highly.

No more fingerprints - Yay!


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> What do you guys think about this skin?


I like that it has purple in it!



VictoriaP said:


> My own new favorite accessory--the BT keyboard. OK, I'll admit that this thing makes me feel incredibly old, because it shouldn't be possible. It weighs nothing. It has no mass. It has no wires. It feels like a toy. How the hell does this thing work?! It's magic, it has to be.


I have had the same thought about that keyboard; it just never ceases to amaze me. I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

JeffM said:


> I had a PowerSupport Anti-glare film installed on my screen today. Very happy with the result! I couldn't recommend it more highly.
> 
> No more fingerprints - Yay!


I got that same one and love it. It also really cut down the glare.

Did you put yours in yourself? I did and it was a little tricky!


----------



## Anne

JeffM said:


> I had a PowerSupport Anti-glare film installed on my screen today. Very happy with the result! I couldn't recommend it more highly.
> 
> No more fingerprints - Yay!


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered mine online.
http://www.powersupportusa.com/product/show/ipad-antiglare-film


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> I ordered mine online.
> http://www.powersupportusa.com/product/show/ipad-antiglare-film


Thank you I just ordered it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dear.  I'm so sorry.  I just looked and I made a mistake.  Mine is not Powersupport.  Mine is SGP Steinheil.  Hopefully they are similar!  I really love mine.


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh dear. I'm so sorry. I just looked and I made a mistake. Mine is not Powersupport. Mine is SGP Steinheil. Hopefully they are similar! I really love mine.


I hope Powersupport is good

I just checked the reviews and they are good. I let you know how I like it.


----------



## Jesslyn

Since iPad day one (wifi) I've been using the silicone cover for the back and a neoprene sleeve. I got a simple wire bookstand from B&N a few days later. Now that the manufacturers seem to be ready to ship more thought out cases, I have to say that I haven't seen a better one than the Cloak from Quirky. It offers complete protection and has a stand for portrait and landscape; admittedly, I almost never use my iPad in portrait mode, but I want to be prepared.
Using the separate cover/case/stand model is a bit of a pain for me--I'd much rather just take out the pad and go from there. 
Quirky - http://www.quirky.com/products/30-Cloak-iPad-Case?gclid=CPKn0eS-46ECFQleagod2UOWLA


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anne said:


> I hope Powersupport is good
> 
> I just checked the reviews and they are good. I let you know how I like it.


Yes, and Mark is happy, so I hope you will be too. I'm so sorry for my confusion on that. I have too much going on and things get mixed up in my brain lately!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes, and Mark is happy, so I hope you will be too. I'm so sorry for my confusion on that. I have too much going on and things get mixed up in my brain lately!


That is okay that happens to me too.


----------



## jaspertyler

I have the Powersupport Antiglare and like it a lot.    No worries...

Well, at first it was a little weird but give it a few hours.    
It changes it to matte finish, which I wasn't sure of at first but now having it next to a coworkers iPad with naked screen, I like mine better!


----------



## Anne

jaspertyler said:


> I have the Powersupport Antiglare and like it a lot.  No worries...
> 
> Well, at first it was a little weird but give it a few hours.
> It changes it to matte finish, which I wasn't sure of at first but now having it next to a coworkers iPad with naked screen, I like mine better!


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## VictoriaP

First impressions on the MacAlly Bookstand--just arrived about 20 minutes ago:

Well, as has been mentioned a number of times on the MacAlly thread over on MacRumors in the last week or two, there's definitely some concerns over both quality control and durability for this case. Mine did arrive in decent shape overall, though the fit and finish of the microfiber isn't perfect. It's overly rough in spots, as though it was a little roughly handled at times during manufacture. Additionally, when closed over the iPad, it doesn't actually reach the right hand edge of the device (opposite the fold)--rather, it leaves about 1 mm or so completely uncovered by the front cover. That seems like a design flaw, but some people on the other forum have said theirs don't have that particular problem.

The case is exceptionally light, which I really appreciate. That lack of weight, though, comes at the usual price of sacrificing potential protection. No way I'd rely on just this to protect the iPad. If I had been planning on using this case for everyday 24/7 protective purposes, I would be boxing it right back up now.

But, since that wasn't my intent at all, I've got the iPad in it and have it in the angled landscape orientation on my lap. OK, I'm cheating a bit; my wrists were bugging me, so it's on my knees and I'm using the wireless keyboard, so I won't report on whether or not it helps with typing. But holy cow, the viewing angle does make a big difference in being able to just have the iPad resting on my lap or or a table top. That in itself is a definite improvement! The leather tab and slot setup works fine for holding the case securely in both the typing angle and upright viewing angle positions so far, but I'll put them through a greater test over the course of the weekend.

All in all--right now, I'm glad I didn't pay full price plus shipping. The idea is great. I *love* the snap in design versus all the leather "frame" cases out there. But the execution leaves a bit to be desired. If I'd paid the $50 retail plus shipping, I'd be foaming at the mouth over the quality. At the $35 + free Prime shipping I paid, I'm a little more philosophical. Still, if this design shows up on the market in a better implementation for even a small price premium, I'll probably be all over it.


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> First impressions on the MacAlly Bookstand--just arrived about 20 minutes ago:


Thanks VictoriaP for such a thorough review; it really helps narrow down the ever growing choices of iPad covers.


----------

